# [SOLVED] Not detecting any network devices except for lo

## crossroads1112

I've just finished installing gentoo and ifconfig only shows lo. I'm dual booting with Arch and temporarily I used Arch's kernel so it isn't a kernel misconfiguration mistake. Any ideas?Last edited by crossroads1112 on Tue Sep 02, 2014 1:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anon-E-moose

what does "ifconfig -a" show

----------

## crossroads1112

Just lo

```
lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 48  bytes 10876 (10.6 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 48  bytes 10876 (10.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

----------

## Jaglover

Alright, what does lspci -nnk show for your network interface? Assuming it is a PCI device.

----------

## crossroads1112

```
00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller [8086:0154] (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3977]

   Kernel driver in use: ivb_uncore

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3902]

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller [8086:1e31] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3977]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 [8086:1e3a] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3977]

00:1a.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 [8086:1e2d] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3977]

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:1e20] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3977]

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 [8086:1e10] (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 [8086:1e12] (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 [8086:1e14] (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 [8086:1e26] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3977]

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller [8086:1e59] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3977]

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [8086:1e03] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3977]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller [8086:1e22] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3977]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:3975]

03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2200 [8086:0891] (rev c4)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2200 BGN [8086:4222]
```

----------

## Jaglover

You need to enable r8169 in your kernel configuration for your wired connection, iwlwifi for wireless.

----------

## crossroads1112

But the thing is, as I said in my original post, I'm booting off of my Arch kernel which when I boot in to arch, detects my network interfaces just fine

----------

## mvaterlaus

 *crossroads1112 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But the thing is, as I said in my original post, I'm booting off of my Arch kernel which when I boot in to arch, detects my network interfaces just fine
> 
> 

 

Yes, this is because you boot with different partitions as root partition in your kernel line. So if you boot gentoo, the arch kernel will not find the modules. So the arch kernel can not load the modules under gentoo and your gentoo install will have no network cards detected.

----------

## crossroads1112

Ah, I see thank you very much. I will compile a kernel. Thank you

----------

## mvaterlaus

You could also copy the modules over from your arch install. In gentoo, they are located at 

```
/lib64/modules/`uname -r`/...
```

This is for a 64 bit install. In a 32 bit install, the first directory is /lib/

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

> You could also copy the modules over from your arch install. 

 

They might work and they might not or not work completely or the way one expects.

He's better off building the kernel and modules fresh, so he knows what he's got.

Arch's kernel and Gentoo's kernel can both co-exist on /boot (assuming /boot is a separatate partition).

I would make a separate grub/grub2/lilo entry for each system and keep them self contained.

----------

## crossroads1112

Indeed I could but I want to compile my own kernel. However, I'm having an issue with the kernel I'm compiling not supporting aes-xts-plain64 (the partition is encrypted with this algorithm). The post about it is here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=7610684#7610684

----------

## mvaterlaus

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> They might work and they might not or not work completely or the way one expects.

 

Yes, I know that. I gave him this advise, because he booted gentoo with the arch kernel and therefore I assumed that the modules where built for the arch kernel, so IMO the should work.

----------

